# Sub's needed in central PA area - Harrisburg



## daplowman (Oct 28, 2006)

Central Pennsylvania - quite a few contracts left - Plowing and salting - If you don't have a salter, don't let that be a deal breaker - plow only okay as well. Pm or Email me to discuss. payup


----------

